# Photo Wanted



## AJWILL (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello all i am looking for a photo of merchant ship SS SUNRISE ]she was laid up in Blyth from 1957 for a few years was then boardedby a crew consisting of mostly italians and sailed for Rotterdam under the name of SILVER STAR would love to get a photo of her to complete an episode in my life.
Cheers (BUNGY)


----------



## terry8541 (Jul 6, 2007)

There is a photo of a ship Silver Star in www.photoship.co.uk is this the one Terry


----------

